# Ibo talk



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Any rumors or anything


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Really nothing to tell, they had their meeting- mysteriously misplaced/lost the known distance petition-and they never feel the need to let any of the paying membership know what was brought up in that meeting until they make new rules which they don't enforce.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

There is some stuff in the works.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Really nothing to tell, they had their meeting- mysteriously misplaced/lost the known distance petition-and they never feel the need to let any of the paying membership know what was brought up in that meeting until they make new rules which they don't enforce.


Exactly why I will not be renewing


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

The door's wide open and Regions can't find it's way through that door.
There's a real need for a pro am tour that mirrors ASA for shooters where IBO is their only close option.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

I got word that the known yardage class was shot down 6-4... there were more signatures for known yardage than the pro hunter class which passed last year. The IBO claims to be a hunting organization...well that's BS they cater to the pro classes and steal money from team entries, etc. I sent in my membership dues last year and they got paid also for my dues by the club I'm on the board at...They got 60.00 for a 1 year membership and it wasn't even due yet. I approached them about it at Erie and the said they would fix it by giving me another year membership.

Well they haven't done a thing about it. I have heard this from 2 other people as well. Its not as much the money as it is the principle...Change the rules for certain people but not others...they are a mess. I will be going to a few ASA shoots instead of IBO this year..I'm done until they fix things.


----------



## baracudamark (Jun 17, 2011)

Guess we shouldn't take range finders out when hunting anymore


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

REGIONS, are you people listening???

Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana, West Virginia...make your move.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

carlosii said:


> REGIONS, are you people listening???
> 
> Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana, West Virginia...make your move.


problem is that regions has gone into some of these places and a hundred people showed up.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

jimb said:


> problem is that regions has gone into some of these places and a hundred people showed up.


I think if Regions used the IBO scoring and rules instead of ASA, then it would be a bigger success in the area mentioned. It seems the ASA is doing decent where its at and mostly everyone is hating on the IBO, so if an organization could steal or was trying to steal shooters from the troubled organization, then why not mimick their rules and scoring?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

They do score center 11 also but it's still not rinehart targets.


----------



## ca1224 (Dec 13, 2013)

I would like to see Regions come to Ohio but that wont happen.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's not far add a class with fare less petition signatures. Honestly morals are not a strong point.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

jimb said:


> problem is that regions has gone into some of these places and a hundred people showed up.


And promised the world and never came back. Regions can shove it as far as I'm concerned. Its hard to believe but there are more screwed up than the IBO. Neither will see my dime.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

That,s the problem with any org. were the membership has no say in what happens from the board or the president we have no input as to who holds those positions it's there own private theifdom


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> And promised the world and never came back. Regions can shove it as far as I'm concerned. Its hard to believe but there are more screwed up than the IBO. Neither will see my dime.


X2 . were have you been hiding ?


----------



## STAGE 1 STRINGS (Jul 14, 2008)

f4yg said:


> I got word that the known yardage class was shot down 6-4... there were more signatures for known yardage than the pro hunter class which passed last year. The IBO claims to be a hunting organization...well that's BS they cater to the pro classes and steal money from team entries, etc. I sent in my membership dues last year and they got paid also for my dues by the club I'm on the board at...They got 60.00 for a 1 year membership and it wasn't even due yet. I approached them about it at Erie and the said they would fix it by giving me another year membership.
> 
> Well they haven't done a thing about it. I have heard this from 2 other people as well. Its not as much the money as it is the principle...Change the rules for certain people but not others...they are a mess. I will be going to a few ASA shoots instead of IBO this year..I'm done until they fix things.


Where did you get your numbers for signatures ???


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

woodsman78 said:


> X2 . were have you been hiding ?


On the golf course. 10 courses within a 20 minute drive and I can play anytime throughout the week. 
Closest 3d is 45 minutes and 1 Sunday a month too much travel time. With my son playing baseball it's too much running around to shoot and be ready for high level 3d.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

jimb said:


> problem is that regions has gone into some of these places and a hundred people showed up.


Its a double edge sword, and I must admit I am on the fence about it, we had a Regions a couple hours from my house. I initially didn't want to go, because I knew attendance would be down. Then I realized if everyone thought like me it was guaranteed to be down. I shot the nicest course. It was really cool course. Some additional brush clearning and walking trails would have been better but so be it. I invited a bunch of my friends to tag along, they all said they weren't going because nobody would be there.

Attendance was pretty bad - I want to see them do better. I want to have options closer than 10 hours from my house. I love ASA, I go to most of them. But its a 1000 dollar weekend it seems once a month.



Fire Archer said:


> I think if Regions used the IBO scoring and rules instead of ASA, then it would be a bigger success in the area mentioned. It seems the ASA is doing decent where its at and mostly everyone is hating on the IBO, so if an organization could steal or was trying to steal shooters from the troubled organization, then why not mimick their rules and scoring?


Regions started scoring the centers this year - oddly while at ASA I cannot stop hitting the damn centers. But in regions I got very few


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

I know someone who was at the meeting. Also know the person who started the petition.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Its a double edge sword, and I must admit I am on the fence about it, we had a Regions a couple hours from my house. I initially didn't want to go, because I knew attendance would be down. Then I realized if everyone thought like me it was guaranteed to be down. I shot the nicest course. It was really cool course. Some additional brush clearning and walking trails would have been better but so be it. I invited a bunch of my friends to tag along, they all said they weren't going because nobody would be there.
> 
> Attendance was pretty bad - I want to see them do better. I want to have options closer than 10 hours from my house. I love ASA, I go to most of them. But its a 1000 dollar weekend it seems once a month.
> 
> ...


I really have a hard time understanding the attitude that says I'm not going cause there won't be many people there. Duh.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

How did it go




f4yg said:


> I know someone who was at the meeting. Also know the person who started the petition.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

wvbowhunter06 said:


> How did it go


shot down...not going to be a known class in IBO


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Another fail by the ibo
I guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Are we at least getting dedicated shoot times instead of just semi and pro classes getting them ?


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

I have a question for you guys that have some inside track,who's sponsored the shoot in bloomington ind next year.did the dnr take this on.this is going to be in my home town and was wondering who was in charge of setting this up.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

hoosierredneck said:


> I have a question for you guys that have some inside track,who's sponsored the shoot in bloomington ind next year.did the dnr take this on.this is going to be in my home town and was wondering who was in charge of setting this up.


Don't have any sponsor info. But here's the contact info.

2nd Leg National Championship Triple Crown 

June 10-12, 2016 

Fairfax Recreation Area (Monroe Lake)

Bloomington, IN

Contact: Corey Rieman- [email protected] Jim Roach- [email protected]

812-837-9546 

Resort information: Fourwinds Resort 812-824-2628 


Anyone catch the subtle jab in the new Bowhunting World Annual? 

"Mossy Oak brand camouflage parent company Haas Outdoors has agreed to a multi-year sponsorship with the International Bowhunting Organization, the country's
oldest sanctioning body of 3-D archery events and host of the largest national 3-D UNKNOWN-DISTANCE competition series". 

Nothing in the IBO preamble says anything about UNKNOWN Distance...


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Thank you,with the contact info, pretty much says what i was thinking.the dnr is involved


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Any news on two day shoot times


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Check out ONT3D on FB. Our website will be up soon. With the dollar the way it is, Americans up here would only be incurring 75 percent cost. 
Tho we are not fully live an operating yet things are winding up.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

f4yg said:


> Don't have any sponsor info. But here's the contact info.
> 
> 2nd Leg National Championship Triple Crown
> 
> ...


well...I guess they have to take what they can get.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone know the rules for Indiana State owned land as far as alcohol goes? I'm not a drinker so it won't bother me,but I know in PA alcohol isn't permitted in State Parks which Chapman is.
I know a lot of you enjoy a beer or two after shooting so just wondering if the DNR is involved in Indiana's leg will that affect that shoot also? Great work IBO...Maybe reading the fine print
would be helpful. I may be wrong and they may have made an exception for Chapman State Park, but I highly doubt it.

Another item of interest I've learned is the president is blaming a friend of mine for getting the known yardage petition going. When in fact he had nothing to do with starting it. He may have signed it as a lot of us did, but to slander this guy at the meeting is another example of the leaderships poor leadership. In fact it doesn't matter who started it but matters how many members signed it. I have nothing against the Pro-Hunter Class as I have friends shooting it, but it passed without a formal vote and with way fewer signatures than did the known yargdage petition. This group running the IBO is once again ignoring the membership. 

They or atleast the top dog claims the IBO is a hunting organization. Well then I don't know of anyone who hunts with a 4-6 power lens or a 24-30 inch stabilizer with a 10-14 inch back bar.
I could be wrong but I think more people range trees around them while hunting if not the animal meaning they know the yardage. The reasoning they are using is BS. I see the ASA growing in the Known Yardage classes as I'm sure most of you interested in this topic can see as well. 

I am not against the pro classes at all. I love watching them shoot and following their success. They are all great people. I just feel that the membership has no say in anything this current IBO regime does. It's their way and that's all there is to it. But they certainly want those membership fees every year. Sometime we even pay twice a year with no resolution in the error. Just keep the money and say oh well if you want to shoot up north you'll deal with it. Who else is there? 

I'm not a great shooter. I'm not winning tournaments. I'm really a nobody in the archery community, but I love shooting my bows. I will not participate in any IBO events and will try to make some ASA shoots in 2016. I will support all my local clubs and get back to enjoying the company of other archers on a local level and rid myself of the frustration of an organization who is running itself into the ground. Much like Washington, DC....its all politics. With power comes corruption! Will my boycott of the IBO be felt? No but should they care...IMO Yes they should.

Just this former IBO members opinion.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

f4yg said:


> Anyone know the rules for Indiana State owned land as far as alcohol goes? I'm not a drinker so it won't bother me,but I know in PA alcohol isn't permitted in State Parks which Chapman is.
> I know a lot of you enjoy a beer or two after shooting so just wondering if the DNR is involved in Indiana's leg will that affect that shoot also? Great work IBO...Maybe reading the fine print
> would be helpful. I may be wrong and they may have made an exception for Chapman State Park, but I highly doubt it.
> 
> ...


You are not a nobody in the archery world! Glad you spoke up and pointed out how IBO is tending toward regression. I used to think they were stuck in neutral...now I realize they're jammed in reverse.


----------



## Kriegwulfe (Sep 4, 2014)

Not to derail or hj-jack the thread..but its comments like these that makes me wonder if it is even worth it to join any organization/monitoring authorities or have to put up with situations that do not respect it's members..


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

f4yg said:


> They or atleast the top dog claims the IBO is a hunting organization. Well then I don't know of anyone who hunts with a 4-6 power lens or a 24-30 inch stabilizer with a 10-14 inch back bar.
> I could be wrong but I think more people range trees around them while hunting if not the animal meaning they know the yardage. The reasoning they are using is BS. topic can see as well.
> 
> I am not against the pro classes at all. I love watching them shoot and following their success. They are all great people. I just feel that the membership has no say in anything this current IBO regime does. It's their way and that's all there is to it. But they certainly want those membership fees every year. Sometime we even pay twice a year with no resolution in the error. Just keep the money and say oh well if you want to shoot up north you'll deal with it. Who else is there?
> ...


get a grip. You shot IBO at foam animals well nobody hunts foam animals. and chances are when you shot IBO hunting season wasn't open.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

nochance said:


> get a grip. You shot IBO at foam animals well nobody hunts foam animals. and chances are when you shot IBO ohunting season wasn't open.


Spoken like a future IBO board member....there are clubs in Pa that hold shoots during season whats ur point????
I personally wouldn't shoot a known yardage class but I also wouldn't leave the house without a range finder when hunting.

f4yg ....I'm also fed up with the IBO they won't see a dime from me either...they hardly ever listen to membership just look back through threads here....same bs at their national shoots for as long as AT has been on line.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nochance said:


> get a grip. You shot IBO at foam animals well nobody hunts foam animals. and chances are when you shot IBO hunting season wasn't open.


Think you missed his point entirely. Too bad cause he me makes some excellent points.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

My point was we know that probably very few people hunt with a 6x lens and long stabilizer. They maybe a hunting org but the shoots are a competition. I'm not against known yardage or range finder class. I don't believe the ibo is perfect in any way nor is the ASA. I really think AT needs a he-man IBO haters club forum where many of you can vent. You don't like IBO so you expect the rest of us to quit going to their shoots. This post is not intended for any single person. If you're new to 3D archery or not and you want to give IBO a try then I would recommend it. Don't make your decision based on the haters club here.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Spoken like a future IBO board member....there are clubs in Pa that hold shoots during season whats ur point????
> I personally wouldn't shoot a known yardage class but I also wouldn't leave the house without a range finder when hunting.
> 
> f4yg ....I'm also fed up with the IBO they won't see a dime from me either...they hardly ever listen to membership just look back through threads here....same bs at their national shoots for as long as AT has been on line.


yes john we know you hate the IBO and have not been to one of theeir shhots in years, buit that doesn't mean I have to hate them and not go.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I enjoyed going to the IBO'S. Problem is how its run and the people running it. That's why I choose not to attend any longer.
This an opinion based forum....thats my opinion
Not looking to keep anyone from going to ibo shoots. Attendance drops every year wonder why???


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Attendance drops every year wonder why???


Not true. The Worlds this year had 1400+ (bout the same as ASA) and they all shot UNKNOWN.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

nochance said:


> get a grip. You shot IBO at foam animals well nobody hunts foam animals. and chances are when you shot IBO hunting season wasn't open.


Get a Grip? What does your post even mean...

Point is WE pay them to shoot it isn't a 10.00 Sunday shoot. I won't even shoot a Known class but with this current regime ignoring this petition and implementing the PRO Hunter( way fewer signatures) class this season it kinda throws out the whole Bowhunting Organization Claim ...Don't Ya Think?
My point is...they don't care what any of us think. But they want our money..


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

nochance said:


> My point was we know that probably very few people hunt with a 6x lens and long stabilizer. They maybe a hunting org but the shoots are a competition. I'm not against known yardage or range finder class. I don't believe the ibo is perfect in any way nor is the ASA. I really think AT needs a he-man IBO haters club forum where many of you can vent. You don't like IBO so you expect the rest of us to quit going to their shoots. This post is not intended for any single person. If you're new to 3D archery or not and you want to give IBO a try then I would recommend it. Don't make your decision based on the haters club here.


Basic research in the archives will show you how the IBO has been operating. No one is telling you to quit. Why name calling? If you are happy then carry on. Not that I dislike the organization just the people running it at the present time...let me ask this one simple thing.

If the IBO charged you for 2 memberships on you credit card would you expect a refund of the over payment? Or at least another membership the following year?


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

I really have/had intentions on going to three IBO shoots for my first time this year. Starting with the indoor world in January but this thread is real discouraging. Anyone with any positive info or advice would really be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

hoytlifer said:


> I really have/had intentions on going to three IBO shoots for my first time this year. Starting with the indoor world in January but this thread is real discouraging. Anyone with any positive info or advice would really be appreciated. Thanks


You will just have to attend and draw your own conclusions. You cannot base your decision not to go on what you read on this forum. No organization, whether it be IBO, ASA, or the NFAA will please everyone. Same thing with Chevy or Ford, they can't please everyone. If so, there would be no Toyoytas in the US. I have been going to the IBO shoots since their beginning. Do I like everything that goes on? No, but not enough to stay away. I love archery and I respect and applaud the people who work their tails off to put these tournaments on. I have been involved and a member of archery clubs for 35 years and I know how hard it is just put on local shoot much less a National event. I try to thank them for all their hard work also.
So attend some tournaments, have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

tkasten said:


> Not true. The Worlds this year had 1400+ (bout the same as ASA) and they all shot UNKNOWN.[/
> QUOTE]
> Not comparing to ASA. Look back at the previous World's attendance. Mbo used to get 300 plus..Hc close to the same..look at the Pro class 15 years ago not even close to today's attendance.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

hoytlifer said:


> I really have/had intentions on going to three IBO shoots for my first time this year. Starting with the indoor world in January but this thread is real discouraging. Anyone with any positive info or advice would really be appreciated. Thanks


My advice is go. You will meet lots of great people who enjoy what you enjoy.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

hoytlifer said:


> I really have/had intentions on going to three IBO shoots for my first time this year. Starting with the indoor world in January but this thread is real discouraging. Anyone with any positive info or advice would really be appreciated. Thanks


Go !!! I started shooting at the Worlds in 2014, this year I shot the Triple Crown and Worlds. I have had a great time and met some great guys. I will make sure I am ready to shoot the Indoor shoot this year also.
Ignore the haters, doesn't matter what organization you deal with there will always be haters that think someone pi ss ed in their Cherrios at some time or another. Carlosi with his ASA avatar post on every IBO post how much the IBO sucks. 
And then there are all the haters of the no known yardage classes in the IBO but if you go read any of the ASA post they are complaining that they don't like the known yardage classes and in fact the ASA has done away with some as near as I can tell.
Go shoot and have fun. I'll be there enjoying the shoots and getting my butt kicked, there are some great shooters in every class and I enjoy the chance to shoot with the best.


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Go !!! I started shooting at the Worlds in 2014, this year I shot the Triple Crown and Worlds. I have had a great time and met some great guys. I will make sure I am ready to shoot the Indoor shoot this year also.
> Ignore the haters, doesn't matter what organization you deal with there will always be haters that think someone pi ss ed in their Cherrios at some time or another. Carlosi with his ASA avatar post on every IBO post how much the IBO sucks.
> And then there are all the haters of the no known yardage classes in the IBO but if you go read any of the ASA post they are complaining that they don't like the known yardage classes and in fact the ASA has done away with some as near as I can tell.
> Go shoot and have fun. I'll be there enjoying the shoots and getting my butt kicked, there are some great shooters in every class and I enjoy the chance to shoot with the best.


Now that's what I'm talking about! A positive! The whole known yardage bs isn't what I think of when I think 3D shooting. If I wanted to shoot known yardage I would be attending field shoots. I am definitely going to purse the indoor world and two of the triple crowns. Thanks!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Go !!! I started shooting at the Worlds in 2014, this year I shot the Triple Crown and Worlds. I have had a great time and met some great guys. I will make sure I am ready to shoot the Indoor shoot this year also.
> Ignore the haters, doesn't matter what organization you deal with there will always be haters that think someone pi ss ed in their Cherrios at some time or another. Carlosi with his ASA avatar post on every IBO post how much the IBO sucks.
> And then there are all the haters of the no known yardage classes in the IBO but if you go read any of the ASA post they are complaining that they don't like the known yardage classes and in fact the ASA has done away with some as near as I can tell.
> Go shoot and have fun. I'll be there enjoying the shoots and getting my butt kicked, there are some great shooters in every class and I enjoy the chance to shoot with the best.


Well said.


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

We have started a Triple Crown for 2016 that will include a Known class ! 
We have a lot planned for this year and 2016 !! 
http://www.ohio3dgroup.com/membership-.html


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anything on shoot times yet as bad as I hate to stay another day I think it's needed.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I just saw rules and it doesn't have anything about shoot time change for 2016.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I think if you want shoot times shoot Semi Pro, Pro, or the ASA.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

stoz said:


> I just saw rules and it doesn't have anything about shoot time change for 2016.


I haven't seen any rules, are you special, you must be a rep or something


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

nochance said:


> I haven't seen any rules, are you special, you must be a rep or something


Something like that.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

stoz said:


> i just saw rules and it doesn't have anything about shoot time change for 2016.


hip hip horray...!!!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

robinofthehood said:


> hip hip horray...!!!


I second that.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

stoz said:


> I just saw rules and it doesn't have anything about shoot time change for 2016.


Where did you read the 2016 rules at I have checked the ibo website as well as Facebook page there is no 2016 rules posted I'm sure Larry is going to do everything in his power to make changes for at least the first leg of triple crown


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Im a ibo rep for nys


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Maybe they can still do something about start times wo a rule change idk.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I think you are going to see a couple classes added that will be for money and have tee times.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> I think you are going to see a couple classes added that will be for money and have tee times.


Good! Larry can't wait to see what you do for the IBO with you hosting the triple crown.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hopefully better money than now


=outbackarcher;1079319898]I think you are going to see a couple classes added that will be for money and have tee times.[/QUOTE]


----------

